# Metal Grey Knights for sale



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

As some of you might know I always planned on selling all my metal gks once the new dex came out.

I sent them all to a bits seller and he has now pull them all up for sale.
So if you want to grab a whole lot of metal GKs you can find them here :

Power Armoured Grey Knights

Terminator Armoured Grey Knights


----------

